# White Bass



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally starting to see a few White bass and Hybrids move up some Ohio River Tribs here in S.W. Ohio. Last couple of weeks the fishing had {at least for me} been contained to creek mouths near the River but this past week I found a few fish have moved above the first few riffles in a couple different tribs and I saw a few Hybrids busting bait on the surface on warm days. This weeks warm weather forecast and the increased flow should really get the fish on the move. 
Some Great days to come, Hopefully


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Iv heard about a run in the Clear Fork River has anyone ever fished for White Bass there


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are some nice fish, garhtr!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

V Fisher said:


> Iv heard about a run in the Clear Fork River has anyone ever fished for White Bass there


 I've never fished the River but have fished Clear-Fork Reservoir and it's loaded with White-bass. We actually quit Musky fishing to catch White-bass on the ''Jumps'' so There should be plenty of White bass running up the Clear-Fork.
I've also heard Pleasant Hill has good numbers but I have never fished there. 
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great information and great fish! Thanks for the report.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The larger streams in my area were still high and muddy today so I hiked up a smaller tributary searching for a few White-bass, Sadly--- I didn't find any.
Caught quite a few crappie but they were mostly on the smaller size. I did manage to spot a few Quill-backs and was able to catch my first of the season on a small Stonefly nymph. 
It was a beautiful day and even though I didn't catch to many fish it was still nice to get out and see the woods{and the fish} finally starting to take on a little color---at last 
Hopefully by next W/E The White-bass will start to move into some of the smaller creeks and streams.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fish and pics! I love the fly rod sitting in the wildflowers.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice quilly, I get them all the time around Dayton on the GMR, water has been too high for the last 10 days to even think about getting out up here, LOL hoping to make it out later this week with only 2 days of rain forecasted over the next 5.

Salmonid


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Spent most{all} of the W/E chasing W-bass and Hybrids. Fishing was good but I still believe the best days are yet to come. Water temps were in the low to mid 60's and a few male fish are starting to ''LEAK'' --- so things should really start to pick up and todays precipitation should help. For me, the clear water and high skies made the midday bite pretty tough but early and late day the fish were very active. White buggers and small Clousers seemed to be what the fish preferred. Experimented with two buggers for a while and it did pay off a few times but it isn't something I enjoyed casting. Sure was a beautiful Weekend to Fish. 
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Spent most{all} of the W/E chasing W-bass and Hybrids. Fishing was good but I still believe the best days are yet to come. Water temps were in the low to mid 60's and a few male fish are starting to ''LEAK'' --- so things should really start to pick up and todays precipitation should help. For me, the clear water and high skies made the midday bite pretty tough but early and late day the fish were very active. White buggers and small Clousers seemed to be what the fish preferred. Experimented with two buggers for a while and it did pay off a few times but it isn't something I enjoyed casting. Sure was a beautiful Weekend to Fish.
> Good Luck and Good Fishing


Thanks for the update garhunter!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I was able to get out Sunday evening for a couple hours and catch a few more Whte/bss . Still looked as though most fish had not spawned yet but I'm sure that might happen any day with the warm weather forecast. The fish seemed to be somewhat scattered or I just didn't find a large school of fish before dark. The highlight of my evening was a 12 inch L/M that thought he was a 20 inch fish, he put up a Fantastic Battle, jumping multiple times and running into a log jam twice--- what a fighter ! 
Hope to get a few more this W/E
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

garhtr, man you are tearing them up! Good job and great report!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Things are really heating up now. Caught some decent Hybrids and plenty of W/b today. Fish were busting bait all afternoon---- What a Blast !
Small white clousers stripped fast in the edges of faster water. Going to TRY to get back out before Fridays rain.
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Managed to get away from work for a few hours today. Didn't find good numbers of W/B but the Hybrids were still active. They weren't chasing bait like yesterday but were still willing to bite. Still fishing smaller clousers with fast short strippes in fast water. 
Hopefully we won't get too much rain on Friday and the fishing will remain good.
Good Luck and Good fishing


----------

